# What's your Final Pathologic Diagnosis? If you've had a TT.



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I thought it would be interesting to see what "Final Pathologic Diagnosis" we have all received post surgery.

Today I ran across my Pathology Report ...

*Final Pathologic Diagnosis:*

Adenomatous Colloid Goiter

Lymphocytic Thyroiditis with Areas of Fibrosis

- The disease process is diffuse involving both lobes and the isthmus

Three Reactive Lymph Nodes in the Perithyroid Tissue

Surgeon told me I had hashitoxicosis - I honestly never Googled my results until today. WOW - had no idea how rare I was with the fibrosis DX. .04% in one study of thyroidectomies performed.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Interesting. I have a copy of my report somewhere, but I haven't looked at it that closely. I do remember it saying some similar around Lymphocytic Thyroiditis and that both lobes were heavily damaged from years of Hashimoto's disease. My Grave's antibodies had been really low for a few years before my surgery but my Hashi's were all over the place. I remember my surgeon telling me my thyroid was a "sticky mess" all over the inside of my neck (it's why my surgery took almost 4 hours).


----------

